# sabotaged chipper



## jtt1978

Hello everyone, I recently fell victim to sabotage. I own a Vermeer 935 chipper which runs excellent or used to anyway, and discovered after my engine crapped out on me that someone put a large amount of valve grinding compound into my oil. 
The engine is a three cylinder deutz diesel and had only a 129hrs on the engine. Now to say that I am upset is an understatement. I have a feeling that it was a guy I used to work with. You see last year I decided to go out on my own and start my own company and I don't think he was to happy about it. But to go to such lengths to ruin my company has left me rather speechless, especially considering that I helped him out quite a bit.
Now I don't know for sure that it was him, but you see I don't make it a habit of screwing people over. And as I sit here and type this I can honestly say that he is the only one I can think of that could possibly have a grudge against me. I'm not sure what kind of help anyone can provide for me, but if anything it is certainly nice to vent my thoughts out in this thread.
I'm sure I'll get over it and life will go on, it always does.. I just wanted to show how little people can be. And if anyone can learn from this then I'm glad. Take care.

jtt1978
Toronto, Canada


----------



## beelsr

jtt1978 said:


> Hello everyone, I recently fell victim to sabotage. I own a Vermeer 935 chipper which runs excellent or used to anyway, and discovered after my engine crapped out on me that someone put a large amount of valve grinding compound into my oil.
> The engine is a three cylinder deutz diesel and had only a 129hrs on the engine. Now to say that I am upset is an understatement. I have a feeling that it was a guy I used to work with. You see last year I decided to go out on my own and start my own company and I don't think he was to happy about it. But to go to such lengths to ruin my company has left me rather speechless, especially considering that I helped him out quite a bit.
> Now I don't know for sure that it was him, but you see I don't make it a habit of screwing people over. And as I sit here and type this I can honestly say that he is the only one I can think of that could possibly have a grudge against me. I'm not sure what kind of help anyone can provide for me, but if anything it is certainly nice to vent my thoughts out in this thread.
> I'm sure I'll get over it and life will go on, it always does.. I just wanted to show how little people can be. And if anyone can learn from this then I'm glad. Take care.
> 
> jtt1978
> Toronto, Canada



that hoovers....  

run his credit cards and see if he's bought any VG compound lately.

how do you know it was VG compound? did you drain the oil?

at the very least, file a police report. you never know if there's a vandal about...


----------



## Thetreewisemen

Confront him, get an answer and then kick his head in. F**k with my machinery/livelyhood that's what you'd get.....


----------



## Mr. Firewood

that sucks, I myself am a firm believer in retaiation.

was it a liquid cooled or air cooled Deutz? if air cooled I know where there is a 4 cyl for a reasonable price if needed


----------



## BC_Logger

file a report and let the insurance deal with it


----------



## jtt1978

*sabotaged chipper part 2*

Wow.. I'm suprised at the sudden responses to this..
First off, thanks for the support. And for those reading this, here is the next part of the story, I hope you find this interesting.
Now I'm going to get into a bit more detail about the whole situation, between myself and who I think may have done this. You see this guy technically is still my boss. You see I work in the forestry department for a city. And this guy is my foreman in the city; however after hours I would help him on various job for his own private company. 
Initially I didn't mind this arrangement we had, but as time went on I realized that he would only call me if it was some crappy, dangerous job that he didn't want to get into himself. Also he has two ground people who work for him, so I started to see this pattern forming. I mean if he wanted me to work for him all the time then great, but this calling me in only to do the crappy stuff was out of the question for me. Thats when I decided to start my own company. So last year I bought a beautiful 935 vermeer that had 80 hours on the engine. But you see it gets better, read on..
Around this time this guy had a run of bad luck. First he sprained his ankle badly and couldn't climb and on top of it he got into a car accident and someone smashed into his chipper. So now he's stuck. He can't climb and he can't chip any brush. I really felt bad for the guy so I helped him out last summer, until he could get on his feet again (literally). And towards the end of the summer when he finally got his chipper on the road, he just stopped calling me to help him. So now I can finally start running my company.
Now everything has been going great for me up until this incident. Business has been good and I have been putting in some long weeks as I'm sure everyone can relate. As well I have been working with a few of my co-workers at the city helping them with their jobs. Now this guy I have been refering to (my foreman) I don't think likes this situation at all. In fact he has gone as far as not talking to any of us, only if he has to sort a thing. On top of it it looks like he is going through a divorce from what I hear. So saying that he is a miserable S.O.B would be a pretty accurate assessment.
Now when I think of who could have done this to me I look at things like motive and opportunity of which he has both. You see I asked my supervisor if it would be alright to park my truck and chipper in the back yard, if I had a job to do after work, and he said it was no problem. And so I feel that when I left the chipper alone for the day, while I was out doing city work someone came by and tampered with it. The only other place I keep the chipper is at a secured storage yard. I mean I can't see it happening there with the security and all but you never know.. Someone could have possibly jumped the fence and tampered with the chipper there, it is possible.
I'm not trying to turn this into an Arbor drama or anything. I just have a hunch that it was him that did it. And if I could catch him it would be great but I'm not getting my hopes up either. I figure what goes around comes around and who ever it was I hope their really happy with themselves.
Again there isn't really all that much that can be done about it, I did file a police report and stuff like that, but I think its pretty much a done deal. I
just have to get the motor re-built and move on. It sucks, but what can you do.. Well I won't keep you any longer, and again if anyhting it is nice to vent my thoughts on the whole matter. So take care

jtt1978
Toronto, Canada


----------



## talon1189

That really sucks.....here is what he deserves


----------



## SmokinDodge

First welcome JTT!

Second it sounds like you have made a decent rational decision about this. While the engine is getting overhauled you may want to get locks put on the fuel and oil so as to avoid this trauma a second time.

And if it is this bum that did it well, he's going to get what he deserves. Sounds like it's already heading that way.


----------



## treesquirrel

I hope the chipper was insured against vandalism. Once you get it fixed you can introduce this person to the chipper blades feet first while it is running.

JK


----------



## beelsr

jtt1978 said:


> Arbor drama



Love it... :biggrinbounce2: 

Hope you have a happy ending to this and whomever did this doesn't.


----------



## BC_Logger

http://pacifictractor.com/photos.asp?webcatcode=guar&ID=1023

thats what I have on my road builder


----------



## stihlaficionado

*arbor Dharma*

JTT: Since you do not know for certain WHO actually did the crime it's best to follow the path you've chosen. Eventually the truth will surface, it's difficult for alot of folks to keep their mouths shut about things like this.
And sometimes the conscience wakes up from sleepy time to inform the miscreant that he screwed up.

IMO Some cannot accept the success of others, it rankles them, eats away
at their own self-esteem.


----------

